

Koding gives away 4gb per developer - chrisbuc
https://koding.com/?c=Crazy100TBWeek

======
blktiger
Site is non-responsive for me, I guess they are getting slammed right now.

------
chrisbuc
What I like about Koding is that you get a real VM in the cloud to play with
(the catch being that it shuts down automatically 20 mins after you stop using
it). That makes it great for dev workflows.

